# EUFOR soldier killed on Chad Border



## eroo (Mar 7, 2008)

> KHARTOUM, Sudan (AP) — The Sudanese military confirmed Wednesday that it had found the body of a French soldier killed on the border with Chad.
> 
> France said Tuesday that the soldier was reported missing after he and another member of its special forces strayed into Sudan from Chad and were fired upon Monday by Sudanese soldiers. The two were part of a European peacekeeping force assigned to Chad and the neighboring Central African Republic to protect displaced people and aid workers on the borders of the Darfur region of Sudan. Sudan had not welcomed the force.
> 
> ...



May he Rest In Peace.Hope all other personnel stay safe.


----------



## Typhoon (Mar 7, 2008)

RIP. Thoughts and prayers out to the members of his unit, and to his family and friends back at home...


----------



## Gypsy (Mar 7, 2008)

Rest in peace...


----------



## LibraryLady (Mar 7, 2008)

RIP

Prayers out to your family and brothers in arms

LL


----------



## RackMaster (Mar 7, 2008)

RIP.


----------



## 0699 (Mar 7, 2008)

RIP Warrior.


----------



## Chopstick (Mar 7, 2008)

RIP


----------

